# Felix Weingartner



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

He is more remembered as a conductor (particularly Beethoven and Brahms symphony cycles) than a composer. I think my favorite Weingartner work is his 2nd symphony. imo every movement is nearly perfect and sometimes some sections of the 4th movement is constantly playing in my head






I would recommend his first 3 symphonies. I think e is very good when it comes to scherzos and slow movements most of the time such as this Scherzettino from his Tempest Suite:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Never listened to his own music. Bout time I rectified that. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

​
I own the cpo boxset (a very hefty one) containing all Weingartner's symphonies plus assorted orchestral works. While I like most of his pieces, I must admit that some music does not leave any lasting impression and borders on forgettable. One of the compositions I enjoy the most nowadays is *Overture 'Aus ernster Zeit', Op. 56*.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Weingartner carries a neglected facet as a composer, unfair, truth be told. I concur with vesteel, the 2nd Symphony is thoroughly an enjoyable piece, life-affirming in character, with some passages sort of Strauss meets Bruckner. I love this piece. Weingartner is not a first-rate composer, but oh God, he composed some stirring works that will please some avid listeners.


----------

